# Roasting green chiles



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2018)

I bought a box of big Jim green chiles from New Mexico and mailed them to myself to try making some green Chile sauce


----------



## Paphluvr (Oct 20, 2018)

So how did the sauce turn out? The chiles look good.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 21, 2018)

nice science project


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 22, 2018)

The peppers are in deep chill, hopefully I can get to them soon and make the sauce. I did eat a pepper a little while after I roasted them and it was pretty good by itself!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xiphius (Oct 23, 2018)

The toaster is a good idea! I'm gonna have to try that. I usually roast them up in a cast iron skillet. These are wonderful by themselves or on a little bread with some salt, garlic and olive oil.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 25, 2018)

I forgot that I have a Coleman portable grill in the closet that burns too hot that wouldve been perfect for doing this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

